# Google Apps is really cool



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 18, 2008)

Fred started this thread a few months ago: http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/google-apps-28879/

I've been thinking about this and I finally started doing this for a number of domains I own.

Just one example: http://mail.puritanboard.com

What is nice is that the MX records are pointed to their servers so it cuts down on SMTP processing and spam filitering resources on mine. All I had to do was edit my DNS zone to point the MX records to Google's mail servers. I can also skin the Gmail interface how I like. Same features as Gmail but with my domain and my look and feel.

I'm also able to add CNAME records to resolve things like:
http://start.puritanboard.com
http://calendar.puritanboard.com
http://sites.puritanboard.com
http://docs.puritanboard.com

I did the same thing for a Church in Temecula and for our Church here (http://mail.baptistchurch.jp).

Non-profits even get the full features that the paid service gets.

It's pretty amazing to think that if you own a domain that costs $8/year (or less) you can have a mail service, calendar function to collaborate on, documents that you can share, and sites you can build to collaborate on.

We just completed a Pastoral search process and used Google Docs to post resumes so the congregation could get the full answers from the candidate. I've also shared Church Budgets and other documents by simply sharing URL's. It's a great way to share a single link that will allow others to view updates as they're published or even collaborate on Docs. I haven't even really fully tapped into some of the potential of it.


----------



## raekwon (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep. Our church has been using Google apps for mail for almost two years now, and just *yesterday*, I set up calendaring, docs, and sites for information sharing among the Session and ministry team leaders.

Much better than the $99/yr for a .Mac membership a couple of the guys were thinking about. Glad they asked me before they pulled the trigger on that. ;-)


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 18, 2008)

We're using all the features. The calendar sharing function is great - now my wife and our Associate Pastor can track my calendar and see when I am free, and the church calendar is viewable by all.

I've also taken to using the Google docs function for coordinating document use. Using the mail give you the ability to archive basically all email (since you can set GMail to download to Outlook and archive the original), and it has great anti-spam.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 18, 2008)

Is my password suppose to be the same for the mail as it is for the board. If it is it doesn't work.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 18, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Is my password suppose to be the same for the mail as it is for the board. If it is it doesn't work.



No. I was just showing you what it looked like. I only have one puritanboard mail account right now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 18, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> We're using all the features. The calendar sharing function is great - now my wife and our Associate Pastor can track my calendar and see when I am free, and the church calendar is viewable by all.
> 
> I've also taken to using the Google docs function for coordinating document use. Using the mail give you the ability to archive basically all email (since you can set GMail to download to Outlook and archive the original), and it has great anti-spam.



Did you set up your DNS to have URL friendly locations? I tried mail.cckpca.org and I got your horde site on your server.


----------



## Herald (Apr 18, 2008)

It would be cool if all the mods and admins had a PB email addy.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 18, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > We're using all the features. The calendar sharing function is great - now my wife and our Associate Pastor can track my calendar and see when I am free, and the church calendar is viewable by all.
> ...



Yes.

email.cckpca.org (because the horde server link already existed)
docs.cckpca.org
calendar.cckpca.org
start.cckpca.org


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 18, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > fredtgreco said:
> ...





I think you could still "bypass" the horde thing by setting your CNAME record for mail to point to google but everybody is comfortable with your email thing. The DNS controls where the CNAME is directed and not the server that receives the connection once the DNS has resolved the name.


----------

